# Facial threading



## oxy77 (Feb 28, 2010)

I had my face threaded a week ago and ever since then my face has been dry and broke out worse than usual. The lady that did it told me that i would not break out. Has anyone ever done this and have the same thing happen?


----------



## Ricci (Feb 28, 2010)

Did you wash your face before threading?


----------



## brewgrl (Feb 28, 2010)

There is no guarantee on anything that you do to your face to prevent breakouts, including threading.

Its just another version of tweezing and epilating.

I hate when they say things like that.


----------



## Minka (Feb 28, 2010)

Boy, I remember the first time I got my eyebrows threaded... I also remember the last time I got them threaded. My first time was my last time.

You need to make sure they wash your face before and after with something anti-bacterial otherwise you'll be sure to break out.

A beautician once told me that threading your eyebrows often leads to scarring, and sometimes pre-mature hair-loss in that area... This isn't such a bad thing if you use it on areas where you DON'T want hair, but on your eyebrows... I don't trust it.

She's no dermatologist, and because she doesn't have your skin, she can't possibly know what won't make you break-out.

You could try a spot-treatment, like Burt's Bees Herbal Blemish Stick on the infected area (unless you're skin doesn't do well with salicylic acid).


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Mar 9, 2010)

Oxy, its very normal to break out after face threading.Ive done it before and I break out like mad too.I went to a derm and he said I should have never threaded my face as it gives some sort of protection on my skin and once removed, our skin got irritated.Its very true coz ever since Ill just stick to eyebrows threading only. No choice for my furry face Ill bleach once a month using Jolen bleach.Been doin this since Im 15






Btw everytime I thread my eyebrows, Ill take a cotton pad soaked in rose water and apply to soothe the threaded area or apply aloe vera gel.This will help the irritation too


----------



## Karren (Mar 9, 2010)

I get a reaction when I wax or epilate.. Yanking all those hairs out at once is traumatic and all those little wounds really opens your skin up to infection. I wash before and after and apply a coat of neosporin antibiotic cream after which really helps stop infections and break outs.


----------

